# a creative challege



## vonnagy

doubtful to get any responses to this, but here goes.

i post a picture, you write about it. anything. haikus, short stories, erotic novels. don't care. lets see how creative you kids are:


----------



## manda

i see a red x


----------



## StvShoop

so did the swimmer, at the bottom of the lake
but that was too long ago...
the shoe is the only memory left


----------



## terri

vonnagy said:
			
		

> doubtful to get any responses to this, but here goes.
> 
> i post a picture, you write about it. anything. haikus, short stories, erotic novels. don't care. lets see how creative you kids are:



The shoe is what's left
To show he was even here
Rejection killed him.


----------



## doxx

have you seen my left sneaker?


----------



## MDowdey

Nike



The right shoes to end it all in....



im matt dowdey and i approve this message


md


----------



## oriecat

LOL!!!


Great idea, von.  I like it.  8)

bright rocks, lonely shoe
forgotten amidst ruin
someone limps away


----------



## Not Neve

Fun idea, Mark.

Now will someone please give Mindy a new title so she'll stop whining? ;-)


----------



## Chase

I'm now accepting entries for a new Mindy title


----------



## karissa

Mom... uh... I can't find my shoe... I think I left it where we camped on our vacation.......


----------



## terri

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm now accepting entries for a new Mindy title



This announcement surely deserves its own thread.


----------



## oriecat

terri said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now accepting entries for a new Mindy title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This announcement surely deserves its own thread.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Therefore I started one.  8)


----------



## karissa

Do I get a new one soon?


----------



## Chase

karissa said:
			
		

> Do I get a new one soon?



Do you feel that you have _*EARNED*_ a new one??  :twisted:


----------



## manda

Why are the shoes found laying in nature, always on their own?
This has always troubled my mind profusely.


----------



## vonnagy

manda said:
			
		

> Why are the shoes found laying in nature, always on their own?
> This has always troubled my mind profusely.



actually, this is next to a bridge


----------



## karissa

Chase said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get a new one soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel that you have _*EARNED*_ a new one??  :twisted:
Click to expand...


*tucks tail and walks of whimpering*


----------



## danalec99

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Nike
> 
> 
> 
> The right shoes to end it all in....
> 
> 
> 
> im matt dowdey and i approve this message
> 
> 
> md



neat


----------



## vonnagy

Matty went skinny dipping in the lake one hot summer's day. Then the every mischievious Manda stole his clothes, save one lone shoe which she dropped making her getaway.


----------



## Corry

American destroy Mother Nature. Leave waste everywhere. Make Chief Runswithscissors very sad.


Wait...this picture isn't in America, is it?  Damn us self centered Americans.  Always ASS-uming things!


----------



## Karalee

Dude, wheres my shoe?


----------

